# Good News!



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

Man i just got back from having my 05 Dynoed again...I have a hard-on that won't go away! Max power= 363 hp and Max torque= 359 lbs! Im so freakin happy... All I have is an intake, and an X-pipe and spark plug wires. other mods are just a shifter and Eibach springs... I was hoping for atleast 350hp and 345 torque, man I was happy. It was done on a dynojet and all numbers are corrected. I'm working on getting the sheet scaned so i can post it. 

Second run was 362 hp and 360 torque.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> Man i just got back from having my 05 Dynoed again...I have a hard-on that won't go away! Max power= 363 hp and Max torque= 359 lbs! Im so freakin happy... All I have is an intake, and an X-pipe and spark plug wires. other mods are just a shifter and Eibach springs... I was hoping for atleast 350hp and 345 torque, man I was happy. It was done on a dynojet and all numbers are corrected. I'm working on getting the sheet scaned so i can post it.
> 
> Second run was 362 hp and 360 torque.


Wow, thats awesome. Did you have a baseline dyno done before mods?


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

How many miles are on your goat? It sounds like a pretty nice broken-in LS2 you have, so you should definately be getting some nice results.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Wow, thats awesome. Did you have a baseline dyno done before mods?


No i dont, which sucks...but the last run (my first dyno) was about 345 hp or 342 hp, i can't recall. and that was with the x pipe and a New Era intake... now i have the Lenginfelter and some Callaway plug wires, but the wires shouldn't make that big of a difference.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> How many miles are on your goat? It sounds like a pretty nice broken-in LS2 you have, so you should definately be getting some nice results.



Im at 11,850 as of today, i bought the car in March of 05 and it was built in 12-04. i know thats alot of mile, but i just cant stay out of it and i bought it to drive.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> Im at 11,850 as of today, i bought the car in March of 05 and it was built in 12-04. i know thats alot of mile, but i just cant stay out of it and i bought it to drive.


Good for you dude. I bought mine to drive it too, I bought mine in March and have 7000 miles now. I drive it wherever I can, the damned thing gets better mileage than the wifes minivan!!! I have decided to buy the Lingenfelter as my CAI as well, glad you havnt had problems with your CAI, I steered away from them because some people had some problems with CAI's on thier 05s. I am getting ready to order mine too but I just blew my wad on the Valentine.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

which dyno machine?


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

K cool, those almost 11k some miles have a good amount to do with it. You're engine is well broken in and pumping out pretty much all the power it can most likely. So congratulations, you've got a very nice LS2 on your hands right now, treat it well


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

ouijaguy said:


> Im at 11,850 as of today, i bought the car in March of 05 and it was built in 12-04. i know thats alot of mile, but i just cant stay out of it and i bought it to drive.


Almost 12K since March? Damn and I thought I was driving mine too much and I have only 4900 as of today and I bought mine in March too.


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

ya, dont feel bad, i wish i only had 4900 miles on mine still!


----------



## ouijaguy (Mar 16, 2005)

westell said:


> which dyno machine?



Dynojet


----------

